# cage toys?



## hoshi-kou (Dec 10, 2006)

my rats have ladders and a few ropes but they dont seem to play on them.
All they tend to do is chew up the strings to the hammoks or sleep. 

They also have a small cat ball with a bell inside they dont seem to play with that. 

So i was wondering can anyone sugest some new toys or things that mite make my rats cage time abit more fun?

Would they play on parrot toys? you no the ones with bits of wood on them?


Thanks

Emma


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Rats are intelligent, so something more interactive might be preferable. Toys that present rewards for play. A simple one is to take an old paper towel tube and cut it into smaller sections. In one of these sections, put some treats. Now twist the ends closed (should look vaguely like a candy wrapper). Gives them something to chew on, and encourages them to play with it for the reward inside. Something more permanent would probably have to be a bit more elaborate.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My rats also dont like to play much with toys...Bob would rather wonder around on the bed digging through the covers and Jay is more amused with covering and uncovering his food bowl HAHA


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a parrot toy in one of my cages, ropes hanging down with wooden blocks on and they love them. I also hace a boxed shelf with a roped toy attached which they love alot. Tubes are great for them aswell. My kids make them toys out of Lego aswell lol. They make climbing frames and see saws. They love them on free range time aswell.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i have a wheel and stragically placed hammocks and parrot ropes (the kind with the wire in the middle that makes them stay bent in the way you want them). they'll climb and chase each other around on those and laze about in the hammocks and cuddly holes when they're sleepy. but remember, rats are nocturnal by nature. they will play and hang out with whenever you want but they are going to be most active at night when you're asleep. you may not see them playing with all the toys in there during the day but it doesn't mean they don't play with them at night. and of course every rat is different. i used to have a bunch of boys that would play football with their cat ball toy all the time. but when the team was spilt up to go to new homes most of them dropped the interest to play with cat balls at all. so it goes to show that every situation and rat is different. so try different things and look for wear on the toys before dismissing them entirely.


----------

